# Contract hire - Lots of



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have been speaking with Lotsof to see if we can obtain really good Contract hire rates for DW members -

A little about Lotsof -

Lotsof.net, having one of the largest automotive databases in the UK is pleased to announce that we are now able to offer contract hire and other funding methods from some of the UKs leading lenders to DW members.

If you are considering contract hire or any other funding method, for your next vehicle, follow the link to a simple request form and one of our sales team will contact you.

We can also offer substantial discounts on nearly all makes and models of cars and vans. Contact us for further details.

Members who are also part of the motor trade looking for funding for their customers, please contact us to discuss your requirements.

So if your looking for Contract Hire or Funding for your car check out

Great Contract Hire Quotes


----------

